# How many bikes do you currently own?



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

I am trying to convince my "banker" to let me get the 2013 roubaix expert sl4, but was told that i already have a good bike (2012 tarmac expert sl3) and i don't need another one. :cryin::mad2:

So as the title said, and why do you need more than one bike?


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

3 road bikes: aero road bike, winter road bike, all around road bike
1 hybrid for commuting

Plan to get 2-3 more!

Note that I don't have a "banker" nor a "financial advisor".


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

I've currently got one road and one mountain bike. I'm more than happy with both. I plan on getting another road bike in three years time, unless something amazing presents itself between now and then.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

kookieCANADA said:


> 3 road bikes: aero road bike, winter road bike, all around road bike
> 1 hybrid for commuting
> 
> Plan to get 2-3 more!
> ...


mine is strict.:mad2:


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

FindTheRiver said:


> I've currently got one road and one mountain bike. I'm more than happy with both. I plan on getting another road bike in three years time, unless something amazing presents itself between now and then.


seems like there's always something 'amazing" when im looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I own 4.

A Masi Evo road bike, a Salsa Vaya for gravel racing/part-time commuting, an old Trek hardtail MTB for winter commuting and whenever the Salsa is unavailable, and a Specialized FS MTB...which I would actually like to sell since I haven't ridden it for a year or so.


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

I own 5. Specialized Tarmac Elite, Cannondale Synapse 7, Specialized Langster, Trek 7.5 FX, and a Gary Fisher Mamba.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

I forgot to mention, my "banker" rides trek fuel ex 5, and a scattante


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

ezrida said:


> I am trying to convince my "banker" to let me get the 2013 roubaix expert sl4, but was told that i already have a good bike (2012 tarmac expert sl3) and i don't need another one. :cryin::mad2:
> 
> So as the title said, and why do you need more than one bike?




Man with shiny Tarmac is no allowed cry


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

3

New 2012 S Works Tarmac
2001 Lemond Maillot Jaune 
Circa 2000 Intense Tracer


----------



## manutd (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm all for having as many bikes as possible but I'm not sure what you'd gain by getting a Roubaix if you already have a New Tarmac.

I have a 2012 Roubaix SL3 expert, 2011 Tricross comp, 2007 Cervelo P2c 

My wife has a 2010 Cervelo P2c and 2006 Specialized Sirrus sport.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

The difference would be the sl4 frame and slightly more comfortable. But probably minimal gain. But still love to get one though


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

Kinda embarrassed to answer this honestly, but then I tend to be honest, LOL...

I've got four bikes. I got into cycling a couple years ago when some surgical issues with my spine forced me to give up running. 

I started out with a hybrid, then fairly quickly got interested in a road bike. Then I thought it might be worthwhile to get a trail bike.

And then I moved to Italy, LOL....

So here's the current stable:

Trek 7.3FX

Trek 2.3

Fisher Tassajara

Pinarello FPQ

I ride the Pina, Tass, and 2.3 regularly. I might let the 7.3 go at some point, but right now she's not hurting anything, just taking up a bit of space on a rack.


----------



## srshaw7 (Dec 31, 2011)

3. 1 road bike, a cyclocross/winter bike and an mtb that never gets used.

I also own 3 motorbikes which rarely get used these days.


----------



## niksch (May 15, 2012)

Four. The three below and a 2011 Crux Apex that I need to sell.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

11 SL3, 11 Crux, 12 SJ Evo JT 
They're getting bored and need another friend, so I might need to buy another one soon!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

2 bikes. Used to have 3 but I think 2 is the perfect number.
The Stumpy just arrived yesterday. Damn heavy....

To the OP : I have a Roubaix and I'm getting a Tarmac frame,the Roubaix frame will go tho, I don't think it may be wise to keep 2 road bikes of the same brand unless they're completely the opposite ( like Roubaix & Venge). This means tell your banker to let you get a Trek Domane..


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

"This means tell your banker to let you get a Trek Domane"

NOOOOOO...did i just hear that? from someone that rides spesh??? ahhhhh

Just kidding. I saw the 13 roubaix expert SL4 today for $3600, wow very nice. I will def. be picking extra moonlight shifts over the next few months.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

3, soon to be 4...maybe 5. 

1 - Specialized Tarmac S-Works, Project Yellow. I will never sale this bike. 
2 - Trek Top Fuel 69er...full suspension
3 - Electra Cruiser...rat rod style. Ride with wife and kids...has trailer attachment
Coming soon - CycloCross bike for CycloCross and winter training/riding. I'm also really refraining from buying a Fat Bike, a Surly Pugsley to be exact. I don't know how much longer I can hold out.


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

ezrida said:


> seems like there's always something 'amazing" when im looking. :thumbsup:


No doubt. My two bikes now are a 2007 Rockhopper and a 2011 Allez Elite. I'm totally in love with the Allez, so that's why I said I'm three years away from "The Next One". I'm still flexible enough and enjoy going as fast and hard for as long as I can while compiling top five Strava segment finishes. I'll reassess that in a few years and see if that's where I'm still at.


----------



## Wille Malay (Oct 22, 2012)

Own? Or own that are mine? I own like 7 bikes(wife, kids) but mine are:

Tarmac Elite Rival
Cannondale Caffeine Lefty 29er

Not trying to be "whatever" but if you have a Tarmac, why would you want a Roubaix?


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

6. 
Ross, Bridgestone, Trek (2), Schwinn, and 3Rensho.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ezrida said:


> I forgot to mention, my "banker" rides trek fuel ex 5, and a scattante


You need to upgrade that Scattante to a Ruby first!

Also, I don't see the point in having a Tarmac and a Roubaix.

I've got three - road bike, rain/commute bike and mountain bike. But honestly I don't need the second road bike, and would get rid of it if it had any resale value.


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

3

Raleigh Revenio Carbon 1 (Tiagra) 
CAAD 10-3
Specialized Roubaix Apex

Like them all..ride them all....roubaix is my favorite


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

3
Specialized Allez Elite, 2008
Puch Caviler, 1972
Mongoose Hilltopper, 1992

I will probably sell the Mongoose, I just don't ride it...


----------



## BrianVarick (Apr 13, 2010)

2011 Allez Double 
2011 Felt Q620

Wife
Orbea Aqua
Trek WSD Skye

I would love to get a nicer road bike but my wife already thinks I am spoiled


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

3 a 2011 Secteur elite with Tiagra
A 98 bianchi Premio
A 99 Fsr enduro


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

I always try to let my "banker" know how much I appreciate my bikes. I make sure she sees me riding each one often and don't let things gather dust. I also keep my demands low and my acquiesence to demands high after I have made a bike purchase. My banker does not get bikes AT ALL. Never even learned to ride and has no desire to do so. However she sees the benefits we both get from my riding and while the last purchase (a Tarmac) was a bit hinky we seem to be ok. I already owned a 2011 Secteur Sport and a classic Schwinn Aluminim 354. Honestly, I went out and bought the Tarmac, hid it for a week while I screwed up my courage and then told her what I had done and explained the differences that the purchase make sense. Race frame to comfort frame, aluminum to carbon, it was on sale, etc. I also promised not to buy another bike for the forseeable future. I did NOT say anything about wheels or components though......


----------



## Fureak (Oct 13, 2011)

I own 4.

2013 Venge Pro Force (Race bike)
2009 Allez (Training/bad weather/crit bike, updated last year with Force components and stans Alpha Pro wheel set)
2011 Stumpjumper FSR (This is the swiss army knife of mountain bikes, it can do it all!)
2012 Langster (My cruiser, bar hopping, all around fun bike.)

As of right now I am very content with my stable, only thing I could want in the future is a rigid single speed mountain bike:








and possible a cross bike.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Currently I own:
2011 Specialized Sirrus elite
2013 Specialized Venge Expert Ui2

in my garage:
the above (2) bikes plus
2011 Specialized Vita elite (wife)
2005 Fuji Professional (friend's bike)
2013 Venge Expert Ui2 (friend's bike)
2011 Shogun Kent mountain bike (beginner's backup bike)

I can't fit a car in my garage anymore =(


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Spoke too soon....the 3rd one is on the way (Cannondale Flash 29)


----------



## Lando47 (Feb 24, 2011)

1. 2011 Specialized Tarmac SL2 Rival
2. 2012 Specialized Crux comp disc
3. 2013 Giant Trance X 29 (0)
4. Custom Eighth-Inch fixed gear


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

Two as of now, Tarmac and a Niner Sir9. 
I'd like to add a geared full squish bike too. I keep debating over a cx bike.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

We don't use the 'N' work around here. And, you're wife is correct.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

See below


----------

